# pics from spanish cove



## froggy (Feb 7, 2014)

i think i figured it out. pics are too many pixels i think? enjoy


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Those cats carry a nasty sting. Be sure to drop him in burning hot oil as my vengeance


----------



## Ez2cDave (Feb 7, 2015)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> Those cats carry a nasty sting. Be sure to drop him in burning hot oil as my vengeance


Hushpuppies . . . Don't forget the Hushpuppies !


----------

